# Blue Marlin Tattoo



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Who is the best marlin tattoo artist around. Anywhere from Key West to Mississippi. I'm looking for recommendations.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bluewater Cowboy said:


> Who is the best marlin tattoo artist around. Anywhere from Key West to Mississippi. I'm looking for recommendations.


i dont know about blue marlin artist but artist in general ive seen is darren at hula moon


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Marcos Menacho owner of Skech1 Tattoo Studio in Pace, FL. He used to be in Pensacola but now he's up in Pace near Pace High School. 4853 W Spencer Field Rd, Milton, FL 32571 

Here is my right arm before being touched up and finishing the shading on the clouds and sun. This was after a little over 6 1/2 hours nonstop so we stopped to keep from overworking the skin.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Marcos is one of the best it not the best in town, he does really good work and used to work at hulu moon


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Slackwolf---- that is a badass tat!!!!!


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

slackwolf told you who i think is real good that is a nice tat slackwolf


----------



## dr0belcher (Jun 23, 2011)

He did a tattoo for me as well. Great artist!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a marlin, but Miguel @ Black Sparrow on Garden St did my hammerhead.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Slackwolf, that tat is sweet!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

+1 on Marcos. He's a good friend of mine and most likely the best tattoo artist in this area


----------

